# R2O - Sunday SALE - Saltwater Blow Out......



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Sunday April 5th, 2015 11:30am - 3:30pm

Red/Taipan will be in for a few hours. All Saltwater Fish on SALE. Corals and frags on SALE. I've given him instructions to go a little crazy. Enough said.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

well, in that case, i'm going to go pick up my fish! 
thx ryan and red!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Is the 11:30 Ryan's time or Red's time?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That would be 11:30am my time. The store will open on time. Ryan won't be in.....Sale will be Stoopid. Not Stupid....but Stoopid.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Taipan said:


> That would be 11:30am my time. The store will open on time. Ryan won't be in.....Sale will be Stoopid. Not Stupid....but Stoopid.


lol why do I have to miss the stoopid sales always.....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

explor3r said:


> lol why do I have to miss the stoopid sales always.....


If you miss the stoopid sale, please enjoy the stoopid dancing !!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Couldn't make it out to Red's friends and family sale  did anyone get some nice deals? pics or it never happened!


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wish I could have made it. I saw a couple pieces in there last week that I liked.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Look (R.d) is dancing ,where's Ryan?


----------

